# USAF C-17 crashes in Alaska



## Oh No a Canadian (29 Jul 2010)

from CNN
http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/07/29/alaska.plane.crash/index.html?hpt=P1&iref=NS1



> An Air Force C-17 cargo plane crashed on a local training mission near Elmendorf Air Force Base in Alaska on Wednesday, a captain at the base told CNN.
> 
> The aircraft, assigned to the 3rd Wing at the base, crashed about 6:14 p.m. local time, Capt. Uriah Orland said.
> 
> ...



Hope all of the crew made it out unharmed.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (29 Jul 2010)

from The Washington Post
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/07/29/AR2010072900521.html



> ELMENDORF AIR FORCE BASE, Alaska -- A board of military officers plans to investigate a plane crash that witnesses say sent a fireball rising hundreds of feet over an Air Force base near downtown Anchorage.
> 
> The plane was on a local training run Wednesday when it crashed with four people onboard at Elmendorf Air Force Base, authorities said. They gave no immediate word on casualties.
> 
> ...




Another picture, this one from NYC Aviation
http://nycaviation.com/2010/07/28/c-17-cargo-plane-crashes-at-elmendorf-air-force-base-in-alaska/


----------



## mover1 (29 Jul 2010)

no one made it out. 
One of them was my friend.  With whom I did my initial C-17 loadmaster course with in Altus back in 08. We kept in contact ever since. He will be missed.
He loved Guiness  and to him I raise a glass.
RIP Tom.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (29 Jul 2010)

Sorry for the loss of your friend.

RIP to him and the rest of the crew.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Jul 2010)

mover1 said:
			
		

> no one made it out.
> One of them was my friend.  With whom I did my initial C-17 loadmaster course with in Altus back in 08. We kept in contact ever since. He will be missed.
> He loved Guiness  and to him I raise a glass.
> RIP Tom.


Raised a few pints at the WO and Sgt's mess.....


----------



## WingsofFury (30 Jul 2010)

> Airmen killed in Alaska plane crash identified
> By the CNN Wire Staff
> July 30, 2010 5:14 p.m. EDT
> 
> ...



http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/07/30/alaska.plane.crash/


----------



## mover1 (31 Jul 2010)

http://www.dmva.alaska.gov/Sitka43.htm

Major Aaron W. Malone
        
249th Airlift Squadron
Alaska Air National Guard

The 249th Airlift Squadron of the Alaska Air National Guard mourns the loss of one of the Air Force’s premier C-17 Pilots, Major Aaron “Zippy” Malone.

Major Malone served his country with distinction for more than 12 years in the Air National Guard. He received his commission as a Second Lieutenant from the Academy of Military Science in April 1998 and graduated from Undergraduate Pilot Training at Vance Air Force Base in August 1999 with his Air Force pilot wings.

He was initially assigned to the Iowa Air National Guard, but later transferred to the 186th Fighter Squadron, Montana Air National Guard, where he flew the F-16 “Fighting Falcon”. During his tenure with the Montana Air National Guard, he flew air sovereignty missions in the 9/11 aftermath for Operation NOBLE EAGLE and deployed to the Korean Peninsula.

With Alaska being his home, Major Malone transferred into the Alaska Air National Guard in 2008, when they started to fly the C-17 “Globemaster III” aircraft. Major Malone took an extended military leave of absence from his civilian employer, Alaska Airlines, to help stand-up the new 249th Airlift Squadron. Major Malone was a highly gifted pilot and rapidly upgraded to Instructor Pilot in the C-17.

Major Malone was a Senior Pilot with more than 2100 military flying hours in the T-37, T-38, F-16 and C-17 aircraft. He routinely flew combat missions in support of Operations ENDURING FREDOOM and IRAQI FREDOOM in the C-17 aircraft.

Major Malone’s home town of record is Anchorage, Alaska.
Major Michael H. Freyholtz        
249th Airlift Squadron
Alaska Air National Guard

The 249th Airlift Squadron of the Alaska Air National Guard mourns the passing of one the Air Force’s premier C-17 Pilots, Major Michael H. Freyholtz.

Major Freyholtz joined the United States Air Force in May of 1998 and received his officer commission through the Reserve Officer Training Corp program. He attended Undergraduate Pilot Training at Vance Air Force, where he received his Air Force pilot wings in May of 2000.

Major Freyholtz was selected to fly the C-17 “Globemaster III” out of pilot training and attended initial C-17 qualification training at Altus Air Force Base, Oklahoma. While on active duty, he was stationed at Charleston Air Force Base and McChord Air Force Base as a C-17 Aircraft Commander, Instructor Pilot and Flight Examiner.

Major Freyholtz left active duty to move to Alaska and join the Alaska Air National Guard in May of 2007. He was the first outside pilot hired for the new 249th Airlift Squadron and was highly instrumental in its stand up. Initially, he served in a Drill Status Guardsmen capacity and worked for Boeing as a full-time C-17 simulator instructor. Later, he became a full-time Technician in the 249th Airlift Squadron and led its standardization/evaluation section. He was a very highly regarded C-17 Pilot and the unit’s first C-17 Flight Examiner Pilot and Air Show Demonstration Pilot. Most recently, he accompanied the United States Air Force Thunderbirds throughout the Pacific and demonstrated the capabilities of the C-17 to thousands of air show spectators.

Major Freyholtz accumulated more than 3500 military flying hours in the T-37, T-1 and C-17 aircraft. He flew 608 combat hours in support of Operations ENDURING FREEDOM and IRAQI FREEDOM for which he received the Air Medal.

Major Freyholtz's home town of record is Hines, Minnesota.
Captain Jeffrey A. Hill 
517th Airlift Squadron
U.S. Air Force

The 517th Airlift Squadron mourns the passing of an outstanding professional Airman, Captain Jeffrey A. Hill.

Captain Jeffrey Hill was a C-17A Instructor Pilot and Operations Flight Commander, 517th Airlift Squadron, Elmendorf Air Force Base, Alaska. Jeff began his military career in 1998 as an enlisted aircraft maintainer in the 12th Fighter Squadron, Elmendorf AFB. He was a phenomenal Airman and he loved being an Airman in Alaska’s 3rd Wing.

After earning his commission in December 2002, he attended pilot training at Columbus AFB, MS. A gifted aviator, he remained in Mississippi as a T-1 instructor pilot to train the next generation of Air Force pilots.

In 2007, Jeff’s dream became reality and he was assigned to stand up the new C-17A squadron in Alaska. Jeff was custom made for the challenging environment. He absolutely loved the outdoors. He was always traveling off-road, hunting and fishing, camping and hiking. His assignment to the 517th was the kind of challenge he thrived on.

As a new C-17A pilot, with T-1 instructor experience, he accelerated through challenging training programs and leadership roles to ultimately become the Operations Flight Commander and instructor in the tactical airlift mission. He was an amazing flight commander who took on additional squadron leadership roles.

He reinvigorated the booster club and motivated young airmen to get and stay fit. He spent countless time, mentoring younger Airman to give back what the 12th leadership had given him. Jeff’s trademark was a positive attitude. His happiness and smile were infectious. Each problem was fun, each discussion was full of humor and walking away without gut laugh was rare.

His perfectly cheerful demeanor was essential to his new squadron. His laugh and sense of humor is missed at home and work. Those in our small, yet global Air Force are lost with words for the void created at his loss. We loved Jeff and his character and happy example will be remembered forever.

Captain Hill's home town of record is York, Pennsylvania.
Master Sergeant Thomas E. Cicardo 
249th Airlift Squadron
Alaska Air National Guard

The 249th Airlift Squadron of the Alaska Air National Guard mourns the passing of one the Air Force’s premier Loadmasters, Master Sergeant Thomas E. Cicardo.

Sergeant Cicardo served his country with high distinction for more than 28 years in the Armed Forces of the United States. Prior to joining the Alaska Air National Guard, Sergeant Cicardo served in the US Marine Corp, US Army, and the Air Force Reserve. He joined the Alaska Air National Guard in September of 1997, where his wide ranging military background made him an invaluable asset.

He spent his first eleven years in the Alaska Air National Guard in the 210th and 211th Rescue Squadrons, where he flew the HC-130 aircraft. During his tenure in rescue, he prosecuted 58 Search and Rescue missions in the State of Alaska, in which he was credited with saving 66 lives and assisting 13 others to safety. He deployed multiple times in support of Operation ENDURING FREEDOM, flying combat search and rescue missions in Afghanistan and personnel recovery missions in the Horn of Africa.

In 2008, Sergeant Cicardo was handpicked to be part of the C-17 initial cadre to stand-up the 249th Airlift Squadron. Sergeant Cicardo checked out in the C-17 “Globemaster III” aircraft and quickly upgraded to Instructor and Flight Examiner Loadmaster. He helped build the training and standardization/evaluation functions in the squadron. His efforts were instrumental in the squadron receiving an “Outstanding” rating during a recent Pacific Air Force’s Standardization and Evaluation inspection, where was recognized as an “Outstanding Performer”.

Over the course of his military career, Sergeant Cicardo accumulated 5400 flying hours in the C-141, C-130, HC-130 and C-17 aircraft and visited countless countries. He was a highly decorated combat veteran receiving more than 30 awards and decorations, to include the Afghanistan Campaign medal, the Air Medal, and the Meritorious Service Medal.

Sergeant Cicardo's home town of record is Anchorage, Alaska.







Our immediate focus continues to be the families of our fallen aviators and we will provide more information as it becomes available.


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Dec 2010)

Pilot error.

Video:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b3f_1292113470


Air Force releases findings on Alaska C-17 fatal mishap

by Pacific Air Forces Public Affairs

12/10/2010 - JOINT BASE PEARL HARBOR-HICKAM, Hawaii -- Headquarters Pacific Air Forces today released the results of its investigation into a fatal C-17 Globemaster III aircraft mishap July 28, 2010, at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson, Alaska.

Gen. Gary North, Pacific Air Forces commander, directed an investigation into the incident which resulted in the deaths of the four crewmembers aboard, the destruction of the $184 million aircraft, and damage to part of the Alaska Railroad.

The accident investigation board found clear and convincing evidence the cause of the mishap was pilot error. The investigation revealed the pilot placed the aircraft outside established flight parameters and capabilities. During the mishap sortie, the pilot aggressively flew the aircraft in a manner inconsistent with established flight procedures, resulting in a stall. The pilot failed to take required stall recovery actions. Furthermore, the board concluded the co-pilot and safety observer failed to recognize or address the developing dangerous situation. As a result, the C-17 stalled at an attitude and altitude from which recovery to controlled flight was impossible.

Brig. Gen. Carlton D. Everhart II, served as the Accident Investigation Board president. General Everhart is vice commander of the 618th Air and Space Operations Center at Scott Air Force Base, Ill. The general is a command pilot with more than 4,400 flight hours in a variety of aircraft, including the C-17.

The mishap occurred as the C-17 -- tail number 00-0173 and call sign Sitka 43 -- practiced for the Arctic Thunder Air Show scheduled for the weekend of July 31 at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson.

The footage has been edited to cut off just prior to the aircraft's impact, out of consideration and respect for the families of the deceased.

USAF Aircraft Accident Investigation Board Report Executive Summary for Incident of 28 July 2010:


----------



## mover1 (12 Dec 2010)

oh that was hard to watch.


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Dec 2010)

Agreed.

http://www.adn.com/2010/12/10/1598594/pilot-error-blamed-in-july-c-17.html



> A pilot's overly aggressive aerial acrobatics and overconfidence were blamed in an investigative report for a C-17 plane crash at an Anchorage military base that killed all four airmen on board. Besides pilot error, the crew on board was also faulted for failing to notice the dangerous situation that culminated with the plane stalling and crashing into woods July 28 at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson.
> 
> "The mishap pilot violated regulatory provisions and multiple flight manual procedures, placing the aircraft outside established flight parameters at an attitude and altitude where recovery was not possible," the report's executive summary says.
> 
> ...


----------

